# Fall Trexlertown?



## bikewhorder

Anybody know when it will be this year? My understanding is this event was handed off to Joe Rapozza to run so does this mean we won't have a date till a couple days before the event takes place? I'd be coming a long way to make this show so it'd be nice to have a little more advanced notice.


----------



## mike j

Looking for a phone # to contact him. Trexlertown is THE fall show around these parts, would be great if it happens.


----------



## Bri-In-RI

mike j said:


> Looking for a phone # to contact him. Trexlertown is THE fall show around these parts, would be great if it happens.




I have Joe's number if you still need it Mike.


----------



## jrapoza

*Trexlertown Swap*



bikewhorder said:


> Anybody know when it will be this year? My understanding is this event was handed off to Joe Rapoza to run so does this mean we won't have a date till a couple days before the event takes place? I'd be coming a long way to make this show so it'd be nice to have a little more advanced notice.






Greetings, 

  This swap will be October 2, 3 and 4th.. 

There will be a posting on the cabe shortly.  If you need help in finding a hotel please let me know.  We will also have camping available.  

The swap will start on Friday night.  This gives people a chance to set up their space for Saturday afternoon and Sunday.  

The plan here is arrive on Friday night get some good sleep.  Head over to the Velodrome swap meet on Saturday which starts around 9:00 if I am not mistaken and ends around 2:00 or so.  

Go back to your space at the fire department swap on Saturday and Sunday...

Please let me know if I can be of any further assistance.   Thank you in advance, Joe


----------



## bikejunk

thanks Joe !!!! I think people would have shown up weather their was an official show or not as its been going on forever......


----------



## JOEL

The firehouse meet combined with the Velodrome swap meet are worth the drive from ANYWHERE.


----------



## bikewhorder

Thanks for the date(s). I Kinda wish it was consolidated down to a single day, but, like they say wish in one hand and poop in the other and see which one fills up first.


----------



## theyankeedoodler

On my radar.  Now to get that Thursday and Friday off….


----------



## kos22us

bikewhorder said:


> Thanks for the date(s). I Kinda wish it was consolidated down to a single day, but, like they say wish in one hand and poop in the other and see which one fills up first.




yea i liked that too, you didn't feel like you may have missed out on something but sunday was always the day so im sure it will still be the most popular day


----------



## jrapoza

*Trexlertown, 3 days vice 1 day.*



kos22us said:


> yea i liked that too, you didn't feel like you may have missed out on something but sunday was always the day so im sure it will still be the most popular day




Sunday is a great day.  

The problem is that some people couldn't make Sunday and Saturday was better.  Others said it is a long way to go for one day.  

Everyone that contacted me had their reasons.

It was incorporated so the Velo-Drome swap meet can be included and people said it only makes good sense 2 bikes shows the same day.

New meets Old.. 

This will be repeated in May as well.  3 Days..

If anyone has any questions please feel free to contact me.  

Need hotel info or any other information please let me know. Thank you, Joe


----------



## scrubbinrims

Trexlertown has been my favorite swap in large part due to the proximity for me and requiring just a single night's stay for a one day Sunday event...which seemed to work great for the last 6 years I attended.
Yes, some of the hardcore collectors also went to the velodrome on Saturday, but for a non-road bike collector, it was off my radar.
Opening at 4 pm on Friday is only equal opportunity for those that can pull away from work and family for a now extended time.
I'm going to rethink my role now at this swap...if I approach it like,the past, it'll be too little, too late and more $ and a pissed wife otherwise.
Maybe this is the year to just come as buyer.
Chris


----------



## jd56

Hot diggity dog!.
Looking forward to it!

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## kos22us

I will deff. be going this year and will be setting up, I will be posting a preview of what im taking this year here on this thread which may be followed up with a presale over in the for sale thread


----------



## syclesavage

Going with mikej tag teamin' the driving


----------



## monark-man

hello      pay at trexlertown?  or  send it in the mail?    thanks       monark-man


----------



## bikejunk

I will be their  sat . sunday


----------



## bikejunk

next week I will be listing thing that I am dragging with me to sell---to cover the cost of the things im buyin......


----------



## Euphman06

If I get there, it won't be until lunch time Sunday.... I don't really have the money at the moment so I'm probably not a buyer anyway. It would be nice to finally meet some cabers though....

I MIGHT be interested in trading my '39 Colson snap tank bike for a curved seat post Elgin with tank... anyone interested can text me pictures of your bike (484-225-7042) and I will text you pics of my Colson.


----------



## 38Bike

Looks like rain, but I'll be there Friday afternoon.


----------



## fordmike65

Anyone driving from SoCal or surrounding areas/states by chance that can help bring a bike back? You will be compensated for your efforts.  Please PM me. Mike


----------



## catfish

38Bike said:


> Looks like rain, but I'll be there Friday afternoon.




Looks like a lot of rain. 

http://www.weather.com/weather/5day/l/18087:4:US


----------



## catfish

38Bike said:


> Looks like rain, but I'll be there Friday afternoon.




Looks like a lot of rain. 

http://www.weather.com/weather/5day/l/18087:4:US


----------



## bikewhorder

Yeah I'm going to stay put, i don't want my labia getting wet again like they did at Copake.


----------



## stoney

TO EVERYONE GOING TO TREXLERTOWN-------Please remember me, looking for a nice rear stainless steel boy's fender for balloon tire '33-'35 Schwinn B10e. Has 1 hole on center rib mount for fender brace not 2 hole on either side of fender brace mount. Most of you may know that I have and whining and crying here on the Wanted section for one for quite some time. My cell # is  813-719-0513 if you find a nice one and care to call me. I am a dinosaur, I don't text, Facebook, tweet, IM Instagram etc. Thanks again,     Ray


----------



## scrubbinrims

I missed last April's MLC and Copake, so I am pretty much going.
I don't take stock in weather forecasting this early, but if it does, that does complicate the camping experience.
I'll have the beach canopy packed and not the first time I have been rained on at Trexlertown, in fact it's wet most of the time.
Chris


----------



## mike j

At this point, Friday looks to be the rain event w/ it slowly becoming drier thru the weekend, subject to change.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

A little rain never killed no one....Ill be there friday see you guys there!!


----------



## jd56

Daggum rain!
Thinking of an early morning drive (6 hours) and getting there when the coffee is served Saturday morning.  Will miss the late Thursday night flashlight picks though, if that is my plan.
Probably will be driving the compact if I do head up. Not a fan of driving with my bikes getting wet. (Even though they have been rained on there whole juvenile life). The car will hold at least one bike if I find one I can't pass one.

Chris and George are right, it's always wet at TTown.  And a little rain never hurt anyone. But cold rain isn't on my fav list. 50s is forecasted.

But seeing my distant bike friends that I only see at Trexlertown,  is always a great time...wet or dry.

I'll have to prepare yard here with a pre-hurricane batten down before I head out if I do go. If the projections are correct, we here in the Va. Beach area may get hit hard.


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## catfish

I seen it snow at this meet. And it was still a great meet!


----------



## JOEL

I ain't afraid of no tropical storm. Weather doesn't usually effect this event anyway. It will all be tundra in a couple weeks, enjoy the nice warm rain while you can. 

My van is PACKED. Ballooners, Columbia SS-5, even a Twinflex.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Nice response JOEL.
My van will be packed with quality prewar goods (because that's what I buy) once I don't need it to transport the kids.
Bringing an Elgin Blackhawk, a '39 Schwinn Hanging Tank BF Goodrich with all the fixin's, Boy's Silver King, Boy's Columbia with boxed fenders, a couple of Ladies Meads, Tricycles, Scooters, Eldi Stand, Parts Cabinets, Many Accessories and Parts as I have been going through my inventory.
In selling mode, so put on your slicks and see you there.
Chris


----------



## JOEL

Well, I may have spoken too soon Chris. They upgraded it to a Hurricane today and show it hitting that area Sat night.


----------



## catfish

JOEL said:


> Well, I may have spoken too soon Chris. They upgraded it to a Hurricane today and show it hitting that area Sat night.




Wow! That sucks.


----------



## catfish

JOEL said:


> Well, I may have spoken too soon Chris. They upgraded it to a Hurricane today and show it hitting that area Sat night.




Wow! That sucks.


----------



## jrapoza

check accu weather and weather.com


----------



## bricycle

why take a chance on the weather...come to Carpentersville IL. meet at Main Street Cycles on Sat.


----------



## scrubbinrims

I vote to push this back a week...if it's not too late.
Not worried about some rain, but I am worried about driving up in these conditions and leavin my wife and kids to weather the hurricane without me and the potentially loss of power.
Chris


----------



## catfish

scrubbinrims said:


> I vote to push this back a week...if it's not too late.
> Not worried about some rain, but I am worried about driving up in these conditions and leavin my wife and kids to weather the hurricane without me and the potentially loss of power.
> Chris




That's a good idea. I know a few other events that weekend have done that.


----------



## catfish

..................


----------



## bikejunk

yep i was set to do my run at the race of gentlemen on Suday they wisely pushed it a week ahead . I am only driving 2 hours  to trexlertown and will now just become a spectator rather than a vendor pulling a trailer full of bikes  this year       -may also be on call at the zoo if it's bad enough...


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

JOEL said:


> Well, I may have spoken too soon Chris. They upgraded it to a Hurricane today and show it hitting that area Sat night.




Well that suxs, but ill be out of there by sat night or before this hurricane will hit!


----------



## bike

not going oh well


----------



## jd56

scrubbinrims said:


> I vote to push this back a week...if it's not too late.
> Not worried about some rain, but I am worried about driving up in these conditions and leavin my wife and kids to weather the hurricane without me and the potentially loss of power.
> Chris



My thoughts exactly. 
This sucks.....
Rain at Trexlertown is a norm for the swap in October.  

That's not my worry. 
Living on the Va coast and leaving the family to fend off the hurricane weather alone, is.

If I do go it's just for the day on Saturday. 
Joe posted on another thread,  the AccuWeather forecast and it shows breezy and light rain throughout the day. Typical.

But the hurricane has to redirect east a bit more for me to feel good about leaving the homestead.


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Euphman06

Anyone going tonight? Cant decide tonight or early saturday... the hurricane looks like it might be staying further out to sea, but still pretty unpredictable.

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish

Any reports from the meet? How is it going? Any great deals? Photos?


----------



## Euphman06

I might be heading tomorrow morning...if my son's soccer game is cancelled. Looking for a Mesinger sliding rail seat and schwinn scripted seat post.


----------



## tinslate

I'm planning on being there for Saturday afternoon staying over night local and being there for the traditional Sunday morning.


----------



## jd56

Guys....it's 7 pm Friday, what's it look like out there?
Do I need to hop in my car and drive 6 hours there to find out?
We're on the edge of our seat fellas.

I'm leaving about midnight for the drive. Coffee run anyone? 


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## catfish

Good question. I asked a little while ago. There has to be someone there who can post an update. 



jd56 said:


> Guys....it's 7 pm Friday, what's it look like out there?
> Do I need to hop in my car and drive 6 hours there to find out?
> We're on the edge of our seat fellas.
> 
> I'm leaving about midnight for the drive. Coffee run anyone?
> 
> 
> It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!
> 
> How did I run out of room so fast?
> 
> my FB page
> https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Euphman06

I live 45 minutes away. Its cold, pretty windy and gusty, but the rain hasnt been bad really. Its been raining most of the day, but nothing remotely hurricane level. 

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

Damn....if I leave now then I can still use my flashlight

http://m.accuweather.com/en/us/trexlertown-pa/18087/hourly-weather-forecast/340520?day=2

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## catfish

Thanks for the update. Did you go to the meet today at all? 




Euphman06 said:


> I live 45 minutes away. Its cold, pretty windy and gusty, but the rain hasnt been bad really. Its been raining most of the day, but nothing remotely hurricane level.
> 
> Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphman06

No I did not... I'll confess, I've never been to the fall time swap, it's always a crazy busy weekend and I never find time to be able to get there. I might be able to sneak out tomorrow morning though. If I do I'll surely take pictures and update. No promises though.


----------



## catfish

Euphman06 said:


> No I did not... I'll confess, I've never been to the fall time swap, it's always a crazy busy weekend and I never find time to be able to get there. I might be able to sneak out tomorrow morning though. If I do I'll surely take pictures and update. No promises though.




Cool! Please take lots of photos!


----------



## bicycle larry

yes lots of photos please!!!!!!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish

jd56 said:


> Damn....if I leave now then I can still use my flashlight




What are you waiting for! Get down there and get some deals!


----------



## jd56

catfish said:


> What are you waiting for! Get down there and get some deals!



Car is packed and packed an leaving in a couple hours. Get there in 6+.
Hate driving in the dark though.
Oh well.
Just called a member there and he said they are still rolling in. He said maybe 15-20  people are there already setting up. 

I doubt many will pull out there stuff out fir everyone to handle till tomorrow because of the on of showers. So I'm sure the picking is being done while stuff still in there vehicles.

Damn I got to go...[emoji102] 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks jd for keeping us in touch  from bicycle larry


----------



## 47jchiggins

Where is JD !!!!
Your missing all the good stuff!!


----------



## Euphman06

If anyone out there tonight sees a Mesinger sliding rail seat text me pictures and price.484-225-7042


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK

Weathers not bad here people are coming and pulling in tomorrow looks like it will be OK.


----------



## jd56

4:30 am Saturday.  Drizzle at the moment and a handful of bike haulers have setup. A couple of people flashlighting as I drove up. Let's hope the rain stays non-existing today. But, I suspect there will be some damp moments. Ground is saturated so don't wear your good shoes.
Car thermometer indicates 46° at the moment.


It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## stingrayjoe

Is the Velo show on despite the weather?


----------



## Euphman06

Still on! 

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56

Still damp but have seen a few truckloads roll in.
Very little traffic though.
Most are sellers checking all the other bunches of bikes.
















It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Euphman06

That blue westfield is a good deal I think...just don't have the cash to spend


----------



## bicycle larry

thanks for the pictures jd i like the jet flow do you no how much for it . the truck and trailer looks like one that comes to memory lane   with bikes from bicycle larry


----------



## Euphman06

Jetflow was 550 I think...could be wrong, Im not there anymore

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry

Euphman06 said:


> Jetflow was 550 I think...could be wrong, Im not there anymore
> 
> Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk




thats a reel good buy !!!! thanks euphan06   from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish

Looks like some good stuff showing up! I'm glad the weather isn't bad.


----------



## cds2323

That blue Westfield looks like a great deal. Nice hanging tank, nice paint. Just took my 36 for a ride yesterday, they ride well. I'd buy it at that price.


----------



## bicycle larry

cds2323 said:


> That blue Westfield looks like a great deal. Nice hanging tank, nice paint. Just took my 36 for a ride yesterday, they ride well. I'd buy it at that price.




did i miss some think how much for the westfieid!!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## dfa242

Did anyone get a price on the Skylark?


----------



## Euphman06

Skylark asking 1500. Blue westfield was 550.

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242

Cool, thanks.


----------



## bikewhorder

Euphman06 said:


> Skylark asking 1500.




Ha Ha, Wow, don't let Carlitos see that!


----------



## fordmike65

Euphman06 said:


> Skylark asking 1500. Blue westfield was 550.



Hell of a deal there


----------



## catfish

fordmike65 said:


> Hell of a deal there




Yes it is!


----------



## kos22us

its cool people are there and setup but is any money exchanging hands ?    I don't have any prewar items in excellent condition that can I offer at giveaway prices so I may be screwed, worried about being able to recoup gas & setup fees, still on the fence about going sunday, will continue to monitor the weather and updates on the show from cabe members


----------



## Harvest Cyclery

Saw this Autocycle change hands in the drizzle


----------



## bicycle larry

Harvest Cyclery said:


> Saw this Autocycle change hands in the drizzle
> 
> View attachment 240783View attachment 240784View attachment 240785View attachment 240786View attachment 240787



that was one nice bike i reelly like that one!!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish

Harvest Cyclery said:


> Saw this Autocycle change hands in the drizzle
> 
> View attachment 240783View attachment 240784View attachment 240785View attachment 240786View attachment 240787




Some one is glad thew were there! Nice bike!


----------



## jd56

cds2323 said:


> That blue Westfield looks like a great deal. Nice hanging tank, nice paint. Just took my 36 for a ride yesterday, they ride well. I'd buy it at that price.














 Corsair badged "Airider". 
I had room on the bikerack for it too.
Came this (" ") close to buying this one.
Nice bike...$550. Father and son that live and have a bike shop in Trexlertown was selling it. 
He who got this one is getting a real looker IMO.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## morton

catfish said:


> Some one is glad thew were there! Nice bike!




I'd hate to see this show go by the wayside, so I went knowing it would be nasty weather wise because I wanted to support the vendors and show organizer.  

Bought a few things, nothing big but I was glad I went.


----------



## Crazy8

catfish said:


> Some one is glad thew were there! Nice bike!




Mr Roberto C. is the proud new owner of that Autocycle.  He posted a photo on his FB page with it.


----------



## bicycle larry

morton said:


> I'd hate to see this show go by the wayside, so I went knowing it would be nasty weather wise because I wanted to support the vendors and show organizer.
> 
> Bought a few things, nothing big but I was glad I went.




thats very nice of you morton .showing support. its the same way here in this small town my wife and i support the stores her. if not they close up . also the fellow ship at the shows in this great hobby  from bicycle larry


----------



## WES PINCHOT

Very nice original autocycle!


harvest cyclery said:


> saw this autocycle change hands in the drizzle
> 
> View attachment 240783View attachment 240784View attachment 240785View attachment 240786View attachment 240787


----------



## catfish

morton said:


> I'd hate to see this show go by the wayside, so I went knowing it would be nasty weather wise because I wanted to support the vendors and show organizer.
> 
> Bought a few things, nothing big but I was glad I went.




I'd hate to lose this show too. It's always one of my favorites.


----------



## mike j

Cyclesavage & myself arrived, late for the party, at about 0730. Took a few shots before my new camera died, have to remember to charge the batteries every so often.


----------



## mike j

Weather had improved greatly than the last couple of days. Bought a few things that I needed to improve some projects. Met some Cabers that I hadn't previously, and bought a pretty cool frame from Sam. Guess I have another in the works now.


----------



## jd56

Crazy8 said:


> Mr Roberto C. is the proud new owner of that Autocycle.  He posted a photo on his FB page with it.



Which Facebook page?

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## 47jchiggins

Great time at T Town regardless of the weather. Good to see some of my CABE buddies (inc. JD). Sold a bunch of stuff and picked up a couple nice items Sunday on my way home.

Todd


----------



## scrubbinrims

First of all, I think Joe did a great job in accommodating the vendors for the event...unlike years past, the firehouse lights stayed on for the campers and the restrooms in the building remained open through the night.
I still prefer a single say event, but it is much cheaper to be able to stay on the grounds versus the 155.00 room rate at the Holiday Inn (and that's the priority club discounted rate).
I did miss the skylark and the "autocycle" and first chance at the red/black ladies airflow that I bought later in the day.

The weather held up nicely...yes it was overcast, but it never really rained and I have been in much worse at Trexlertown.

Not sure where everybody was?

New England was almost non-existent and typically folks that make the journey were noticeably absent.
This year was as anemic as I have ever seen it, which was very disappointing as I had little audience to sell to....spending all week going through my stuff, packing, and I brought 7 bikes to sell and nothing moved except $20 here, $10 there.
If it wasn't wholesale priced, I was bringing it back.

I did enjoy the conversations and meeting new people and I'll be there next year and hopefully, you will be too.

Chris


----------



## morton

scrubbinrims said:


> First of all, I think Joe did a great job in accommodating the vendors for the event...unlike years past, the firehouse lights stayed on for the campers and the restrooms in the building remained open through the night.
> I still prefer a single say event, but it is much cheaper to be able to stay on the grounds versus the 155.00 room rate at the Holiday Inn (and that's the priority club discounted rate).
> I did miss the skylark and the "autocycle" and first chance at the red/black ladies airflow that I bought later in the day.
> 
> The weather held up nicely...yes it was overcast, but it never really rained and I have been in much worse at Trexlertown.
> 
> Not sure where everybody was?
> 
> New England was almost non-existent and typically folks that make the journey were noticeably absent.
> 
> 
> This year was as anemic as I have ever seen it, which was very disappointing as I had little audience to sell to....spending all week going through my stuff, packing, and I brought 7 bikes to sell and nothing moved except $20 here, $10 there.
> If it wasn't wholesale priced, I was bringing it back.
> 
> I did enjoy the conversations and meeting new people and I'll be there next year and hopefully, you will be too.
> 
> Chris






Thanks for showing up.  As I said earlier, I went dispite the weather just to support vendors and show producer.  Didn't buy much but got something I was looking for.  We owe it to ourselves to attend these events whenever possible or they will disappear.


----------

